# Oi SA (OIBR)



## sylyconvalley (Apr 22, 2013)

alright.
here it goes boys.
this one is a slippery one though.
GL to yall . as always.
do ur own DD:encouragement:
trading for 1.5 line.
be really careful with this puppy.
NOT kidding.

thks for editting... whoever it was.

i will rephrase it though it is a speculative play.... please do not trade without DD.
u can get skinned and scarred badly... NOT KIDDING


----------

